

Using calculus in JavaScript for optimal betting - btilly
http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2009/10/progress-on-kelly-materials.html

======
thegoleffect
The js code uses c/c++ paradigms instead of good js i.e. Operator overloading
in c-style isn't ideal but functions can accept a single associative array to
accomplish the intended functionality. Interesting goals of getting symbolic
math in js though /applaud.

~~~
btilly
Could you please clarify with a short example of the style you'd recommend? As
a non-JavaScript programmer tackling a problem of a kind I haven't dealt with
before I'm sure there are glaring deficiencies in the approach I took. However
I'm not quite sure what specifically you'd recommend that I'd do differently.

Also note that some of the overloading stuff you are looking at is there
because my next step is to start doing linear algebra and multi-variable
calculus. So I'll be throwing around things that I can't simply use + and *
with.

~~~
thegoleffect
Oh, sorry, I don't check replies very often. It is much better to email me.
But yeah, I could tell right away what language(s) you are coming from ^_^.

For readability, I usually take a single JSON parameter (which you can access
the same way you already do w/ arguments obj). This works especially works
well if you have inputs that require default assignments (b/c that assignment
code can be cut down to ~4 lines).

I'm not looking _that_ thoroughly through the code, but if you are making
objects with shared methods, you might want to try defining some obj methods
with your_object.prototype.function_name.

Toss me an email if you need/want more info ;-).

